# Allen bolt near group head fell out



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

One of the (M5?) allen head bolts around the group head on my Gaggia Classic dropped out today. I'm happy enough screwing it back, but out of interest, what does it do, and why would it work its way loose?


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

May have come loose from vibration?


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

It secures the boiler into the chassis. Probably just worked free from vibration over time.


----------



## KkAaNnEe (Jan 2, 2015)

Mine comes loose too, i just check every now and then


----------



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for the thoughts - I've wanged it back in and will keep an eye on it.


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you very much for your thread

Having checked mine, I found out that I had the same problem. Now it is tightened

the vibration cause that

thanks again


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

will need to check mine


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Mine fell out too today


----------

